# My Pics Finally!!!! Link



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Here is the link to my pics since i dont know how to post pics on the forums yet.. 

http://members.cardomain.com/natedog98 

let me know what you think, and what i should do next...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

well... my .02 cents, i think u should get the SE-R side skirts and maybe go back to stock tails... they look strange with the reverse lens painted red, but all in all... its clean and nice.... oh and btw... what happened to ur front grille??


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

yeah im planning on getting the side skirts and the stillen front lip i think, because liuspeed showed me how good it looks.. especially with the side skirts


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sweet ride bro... diggin the rims


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

NICE ride, but I could see your horn and word of advice don't leave your keys on the lock , lol


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey i like how you took the 200sx badge and put it on the driver side door. nice car, grill is kinda messed up tho.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Look good. What are the two switches next to the dimmer switch for?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks good, do somethin about that grill tho!


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Nice ride man, what size rims are those?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice ride bro... like the rims. I agree with sno; do somethin' about that grill .


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*WHOOHOO*

Damn yall, thanks for all your input, this is damn awesome... Anyway.. To answer ur questions..

Grille - Im working on a custom grille, but when i went to Home Depot and Lowes they had no mesh.. all was either plastic or chicken wire.... So any help would be good...

Rims - 17 inch, Konig Traffik Nitto tires

Switches - Neon interior, fog lights-which i took off, but getting new ones..

200sx on side- pimp.. hehe jk


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looking sweet...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it too man.  And I like what you did with the 200sx on the door.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Get a stick....and a grill!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: WHOOHOO*



N8inNV said:


> *
> Grille - Im working on a custom grille, but when i went to Home Depot and Lowes they had no mesh.. all was either plastic or chicken wire.... So any help would be good...*


Go back to homedepot and pick up some rain gutter leaf gaurds. Its expanded aluminum, and it comes in a roll 6"x4'. It works great. Also you can paint it and color you want.

You car is looking very nice. Some grill mesh, and some clear corners. Then go more performance.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

*LEAF GAURDS*

I went to homedepot the 1st time and asked for gutter mesh, and they showed me some plastic crap... that is all i could find next to the rain gutters... I tried hard to find it but no luck......

Yeah clear corners, and more performance.. thanks Nos...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well go to orchard supply, or any other home supply store. They do come in two forms. One black plastic, and the other silver aluminum. 
No problem bud.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

gotta dig the color .


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

SO are U happy with the TEINS....The car looks goood and thats too bad about Home Depot the ones around my way are always stocked with plenty of wire mesh....


----------

